# How to tell the cylinder size on a Ruby



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently received a new Ruby kit and every one keeps saying hope you have the new 2inch size cylinders. How does one tell. The instructions are dated 2004. Later RJD


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the cylinder head , 2 bolts are used in the 3/8ths inch size cylinders , 4 bolts in the 1/2 inch size cylinders . I have a set of 3/8ths clylinders right here at the computer as I type this , and that is what they have. I put the new 1/2 inch cylinders on and they use a 4 bolt pattern . 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cylinders on the left are that you will get with a kit from Accucraft. The later kits have these cylinders on the right.m They changed the bolt pattern. As for 1/2" cylinders the forney has them and the newer porter that are releasing. I dont think there has been any recent runs of rubies with the larger cylinders.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone please post a pic of the new 1/2" cylinders? 
I have an Excelsior that could use a set of larger cylinders. This could also be my answer to using the ruby chassis as a basis for other projects which I avoided because of the small cylinders and the unwanted drawbacks. More tram engines maybe even a Garrett. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's Accucraft's stock picture. These are the cylinders that come with the new ruby kits and RTR models.
Notice the cylinder caps have FOUR bolts instead of two.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I will check mine out and see what I got with my kit. Well guess I still have the older style cylinders







Later RJD


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

_ every one keeps saying hope you have the new 2inch size cylinders._ 

If yous came with the 2" cylinders, I would personally convert it to a ride on locomotive. You might want a larger boiler as well.











Sorry guys, I couldn't resist this one.

As was stated, all the 'new run' Rubys are coming with the 1/2 inch cylinders along with a number of other upgrades. About the only thing that didn't get updated was the assembly manual photos.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a set of 1/2" cylinders I built for a friends Excelsior. I had to modift the rear cover to accept the orignal crosshead guide.


I dont know if the Accucraft replacement sets will work for anything but a Ruby.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jason, it looks like a modification I can do with the machining capability I have. I know Milton made the ruby set and a excelsior set with some modification from the Ruby. I also have an Ida so a purchase of one set would not be a waste. 

While I am on the line, Does anyone have a spare Ida headlight? I could use one. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------

